# Hello my brothers!



## MrSuperGod (Feb 17, 2011)

i'm somewhat new to the board (been reading posts for some time) and figured i'd sign up and say hi. i've been on and off the bodybuilding/AAS scene for nearly a decade and i'm looking forward to talking with you all. Thanks for having me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*MrSuperGod* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## ty2090 (Feb 17, 2011)

welcome man, sounds like you already have some good experience.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Sinner39 (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome sir.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## frankiemuniz01 (Feb 18, 2011)

There is nothing to share but you can help me to share something.


----------



## MrSuperGod (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you for the warm welcome. i'm lovin' IM. Mobile browsing friendly, my favorite guy is a sponser and there's a shit ton of good info that'll keep me reading for days. Thanks again bro's!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tant (Feb 18, 2011)

i am new . has any one ordered from naps? delivery time to hawaii?


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum homey.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 18, 2011)

tant said:


> i am new . has any one ordered from naps? delivery time to hawaii?



Great post look at the naps forum


----------



## rocco-x (Feb 21, 2011)

welcome...!


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 21, 2011)

welcome homey now go lift!


----------



## xad (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Super


----------

